# Finals Game #3: Lakers vs Pistons



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>




























Western Champions: Los Angeles Lakers
(1-1)

vs.









Eastern Champions: Detroit Pistons
(1-1)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Lakers Playoff Stats

*Pistons Bench:*
Corliss Williamson
Lindsey Hunter 
Darvin Ham
Mehmet Okur
Mike James
Elden Campbell
Darko Milicic 

Pistons Playoff Stats

NBA Finals Thread
</center>


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*THIS IS A MUST WIN GAME FOR THE LAKERS! * :upset: 

This game will determine the rest of the series....


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

We just need one more guy to pruduce for us, other than Shaq&Kobe. Will it be Luke again, Malone(Damn it, I hope his knee's ok), some body else??

Shaq has to do a MUCH better job on the boards, Malone is really hobbled, it looked like all he was able to do was box out. He could not jump. So Im expecting Shaq to pick up the slack.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, since Malone sprained his knee, forget Shaq doing a good job on defence because he won't come up on Pick & Roll situation. Payton will be lost in the screen, and Billups will hit as many shots as he gets.

I say, bench George, play with Luke at SF, Fisher at PG with Malone, Shaq and Kobe. Last night, these were five players on the floor. The Lakers need energy to out-run Pistons and make defensive stops. That is the only way Lakers are going to win the NBA Finals.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I think we will win at least one game at Detroit, I hope we take the first one. :yes: 

Prediction:

Lakers by 6


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Who's going to step up next?

Malone's hurting so he probably won't do it.

Slava could do it, but he needs to start out the game well with any easy bucket or else he struggles. I think we should let him post up right away to get him into a rhythm. If he is not in a rhythm he is a negative to the team. Last night was an example-he took a shot after he had stood with the ball for 5 seconds so he bricked it..

Payton would be nice, but his whole game is off. I don't know what to do to get him involved. If we try to post him up the Piston's will swarm him.

Walton can get his assists any day, but will he keep up the shooting? I doubt it. I liked how he played defense last night, but I am still not totally confident in him.

Rush and Fisher need to hit some three's.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, I just checked the box score for yesterday's game...the Pistons had 19 offensive rebounds! My goodness. And this is why the local media kills me, the are praising Shaq for his scoring but the somehow forget to mention his 7 rebounds. That is pathetic, especially considering that this is the finals. You guys know that when his rebound's and blocked shots add up to 20 they win over 90% of the time? He better get his *** on the boards next game.


Oh, and Malone is now officially a game time descision.


----------



## uscback2back (Jun 6, 2004)

Malone will play.. hes a tough guy, just take a shot or something before the game.
This game will decide the series too i think. If we come out and put it on them, we might end up taking 2 out of 3 In detroit. Either way there will be a game 6 in LA IMO. Ill say lakers by 5. Kobe will get 32.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers Better Win Or Im Sorry To Say This Could An Early Back Breaker


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I think that Malone will gut it out and the Lakers will win another tight one. In fact, they'll take two in Detroit and come home up 3-2. If you're with that, check out my sig. I want to see every Laker fan on board this time. We can win this guys.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> In fact, they'll take two in Detroit and come home up 3-2. If you're with that, check out my sig. I want to see every Laker fan on board this time. We can win this guys.


Count me in!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Lakers should take this one...

i just hope they make it easier on my heart this time


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

ooh.. if we play like we did in OT we might have a good shot. Rebounding was absolutely criminal in game 2. Kobe's gotta be aggressive and take it to the hole, cause thats the only way that he can beat the d. Shaq must dominate as usual. We can't give up those easy dunks inside and count on near-makes to miss from three point land. Luke sparked em- we should come out not needing extra energy.

If we can do these things we can pull out some wins.

Pinball-put me in your sig.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Depends how bad Malone is hurt. Lakers' chemistry will go to hell for stretches if Malone can't come out on the pick and roll or produce offensively because of his injury. 

Well, unless Walton pulls another miracle out of his butt. That would guarantee a Laker victory.


----------



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm willing to bet Luke Walton doesn't have another game like that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Whos Turn is It Too Have A Great Game?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Whos Turn is It Too Have A Great Game?


Cook? Defensive monster! :laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Cook? Defensive monster! :laugh:


Gotta love his stat line last game:

1 minute, 1 turnover


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*What?*

I can't believe everyone is expecting the Lakers to win tonight. You guys can't be serious. Yes, I can understand hoping the Lakers win, but you got to pick Detroit in this game. The fans will be fired up. We will be hearing "beat LA" all night long. I vote for Malone to sit out this game, and the Lakers rest him to try and win game 4. I look for the Pistons to get a early lead and to blow out the Lakers. It could be a 12-15 point lead by half time. Shaq will get in foul trouble in all three of these road games, so this won't help LA chances. My final score will be something close to 94-77 Pistons.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I think that Malone will gut it out and the Lakers will win another tight one. In fact, they'll take two in Detroit and come home up 3-2. If you're with that, check out my sig. I want to see every Laker fan on board this time. We can win this guys.


Put me in, Pinball.

 *I AM A BELIEVER!*


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Man, I just checked the box score for yesterday's game...the Pistons had 19 offensive rebounds! My goodness. And this is why the local media kills me, the are praising Shaq for his scoring but the somehow forget to mention his 7 rebounds. That is pathetic, especially considering that this is the finals. You guys know that when his rebound's and blocked shots add up to 20 they win over 90% of the time? He better get his *** on the boards next game.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Malone is now officially a game time descision.


Shaquille was in foul trouble and Lakes played small ball for most of the part of the 4th qtr. Therefore, I don't think rebounding is a concern at the moment.

I've a feeling Malone will come out. He won't sit back because this might be his final chance to win a ring. He knows, without him, Lakes low-post defence will not be the same.

Therefore, I expect, Mailman to deliever. :usa:


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

time for Zen master to come up with a game plan to get Payton some pts.

And I really want to see if piston can keep the good O 3games in a roll.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Latest News!*

Latest news! (12:02 PST)

Karl will not play in todays game  (and a possibility for the rest of the series) :upset: 

I personally won't believe it until I see him in street clothes @ the game.

Lakers gotta dig deep and win this series for the Mailman!

Go Lakers :gopray:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Latest News!*



> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Latest news! (12:02 PST)
> 
> Karl will not play in todays game  (and a possibility for the rest of the series) :upset:
> ...


Karl has a ton of heart and won't allow himself to miss the series... hes coming back and will add one more great story for his career.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, I was litening to a local radio show and I heard Malone say "what the hell am I gonna save myslef up for?" I guess he was asked if he was gonna rest up his knee. I hoping he does play, because Id rather have Malone on 1 leg rather than Slava. Like Ghiman say, I won't believe 'till I see it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
We are PF-less again


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i think that cook will have a big game--if not tonight he will sometime in this series......


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I came in late on this game because I had to go out, but I think it is getting close to that time for Phil to tell Kobe to initiate everything for everyone. Just giving it to Shaq is not going to cut it. 

They need Kobe to win these games for them (especially w/o Malone).


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

haha...This is pathetic.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

another failure... our shots are absolute crap... HOW IS DETROITS offense this much better than us..?


ah hopes not lost.. just much harder to keep


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

This is making me sick...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

This is just awful...


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Well this ones over...Props to Detroit, stomped us good.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Yeah, the better team won tonight. We can just hope we can bounce back and win game 4.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I dont understand why phil kept malone in so long..


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The Pistons have this system figured out. The Lakers have to try something, ANYTHING new to try to get some offense, because they're shutting us down in the halfcourt and we're getting nothing on offense. We're getting pick and rolled to death (again) and without Malone in there to step out and with Payton constantly going behind the screens, let's just say the Lakers have their work cut out for them.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

this series is a joke.. as much as i would like to see the lakers win this series i dont think its happening


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

13 FTs for the Lakers and 30 for the Pistons...you've got to be ****ing kidding me. 

Lindsey Hunter is a frickin' punk, blocking Rush's shot at the buzzer when their team is up by 20.

P.S. We have no one who can hit a shot and no one who really wants to win.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

yea.. im with you on that one... horrible reffing.. i rarely say that about la... but im thinking.... everyone has been *****ing about us, now to dispel that notion the league has reversed any bias they had for us (which they didnt) into hatred against us...

but yea.. we cant shoot worth ****... and we dont care...


REBOUNDS in the fourth...

i dont know the numbers but watching it was painful.. sHaq get a damn rebound.. hes one of the better rpg in the history of the game and he gives us this


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers got spanked and its partly Phil's fault. 

Karl Malone shouldn't have played and shouldn't play agan. 

Malone's lack of mobility basically cost the Lakers the game. 

Phil shouldn't have left the decision to the player he should have told Karl to just shut it down. 

Pistons essentially locked into Kobe and Shaq. With Malone unable to move the Pistons put the lakers in pick and rolls and destroyed them. 

Phil needs to start Walton at the 4 spot and make the Pistons change their offense to a post up offense and not the pick and roll offense. With Walton playing the 4 the Lakers can shut off the pick and roll alot better they may give up some of the boards but they'd change the Pistons offensive attack some because Walton's a good help defender. 

Phil may need to do something with GP also. We may have to scrap the triangle because they're essentially waiting for Kobe to come off and sending the guy underneath to cut off the lane. 

We have to get production from GP. We need to post him up and get him going. 

Kobe needs to maybe bring the ball up so he doesn't get stuck on the wing without being able to get the ball back. 

Shaq seems to be flailing around he's getting out quicked to the ball. 

Lakers just need to win 1 game they have an extra day in between which they really need. 

Malone needs to make the I'm shutting it down anouncement after the game so the Lakers mentally can get over the idea of him playing. 

Phil needs to tweak some things, he can't just put a bunch of young inexperienced guys out there together with Shaq or Kobe. 

Lakers will be more rested before the next game which should help .


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> another failure... our shots are absolute crap... HOW IS DETROITS offense this much better than us..?


Dude, it's not. Detroit runs the same damn play over and over again. It's that damn screen for Hamilton and it so predictable it is just annoying.

The Lakers are just too stupid to do anything about it. Our communication is the worst I've ever seen any team have. Nobody EVER knows what their teammates are doing.

It doesn't help that our coach calls timeouts once every decade and he never says anything to fire the players up.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i know its not and thats whats so frustrating...

we get pick and roll over and over and every time it works...

"we have the best coach"-bs... he needs to be a coach and then maybe itd be good


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

BTW, Shaq was pathetic, he actually said he was going to be dominant. It was great watching him stand there as he looks at Prince rise over him to tip back in a miss, while hes there flat footed. And were not going to get ANYTHING from our bench, or Payton and Malone(knee) for that matter...so the Zen master better have some master plan, lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 13 FTs for the Lakers and 30 for the Pistons...you've got to be ****ing kidding me.
> 
> Lindsey Hunter is a frickin' punk, blocking Rush's shot at the buzzer when their team is up by 20.
> ...


Lakers have been getting screwed by the ref's all series. Shaq and Kobe have been called for more touch fouls than they've ever gotten in their whole career. 

Shaq and Kobe went to the line what a couple times apiece. Pathetic. 

Not gonna blame the refs for the results though, some of the foul trouble is because of the mismatches being caused by the pick and roll. 

Lakers are getting killed in the pick and roll worse then they ever did last season because now we have 2 big guys who don't step out well being Malone and Shaq. 

Slava is just as bad as Shaq is, thats why I say we go with Walton at the 4 spot to start. Bring Slava or Cook off the bench. 

Walton jumps out hard , has active hands and moves to cover others backs well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That was pitiful... it really is strange how a team can come out with such little effort in a finals game. George and Walton looked like they wanted it at least.

A lot will be made out of Kobe's struggles, but I think he just shot poorly and nothing else, Detriot didn't really change up their D on him.

The Pistons were fast breaking and slashing to the rim all game. They had twice as many free throw attempts. 

The Lakers let them turn them into a perimeter team.

On the plus side Rasheed Wallace couldn't do anything against Malone.

I am confident that the Lakers will come out with a sense of urgency next game and for Kobe to have a dominant game.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I think the reffing has probably gone a little against the Lakers in every game of this series, and this is coming from a Blazer fan. 

however, you just kind of have to expect it. the lakers have benefited for years from the "superstar system" of foul calls. 

well, Detroit's defensive system has effectively become a superstar. the refs are acknowledging that this just may be the best defensive team in the history of the NBA. a suspected hand check that you normally call on most teams you just let slide, because Detroit has earned the benefit of the doubt. 

more than anyone, Ben Wallace is a new poster boy for the NBA, and refs just aren't going to foul him out. Sheed isn't as protected (thanks to his big mouth) and that's exactly why he's playing so few minutes in the first half. 

frankly, I think the superstar system sucks. it's basically cheating. but it doesn't surprise me Detroit is getting the benefit of some calls. 

regardless, the real story isn't the foul calls. the Lakers played the entire game in crisis mode, and they just flat out got their asses handed to them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow That Was A Patheic Game


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I still have faith in the Lakers! 

The Lakers have their backs against the wall and you know how they play after being spanked by 20 points. A sense of urgency and desperation. 

They figured it out against the Spurs being down 2-0, they'll figure it out against the Pistons. Phil just gotta sit down, watch the game tape and make some adjustments. 

Gotta give the Pistons credit, their making this a very interesting series. 

We'll be aiight!!! Just keep the Faith!!


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I will not give up on the Lakers. I expect a better performance on Sunday and a W. I also expect 40 from Kobe. I think he is the one who is going to have to break down the defense to create shots for others.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

it aint over yet... just calm down everybody... lets make history


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is an honest question. How come Lindsey Hunter is never called for aggressive handchecking? He seems to get away with it so much, that I honestly don't know whether to throw my TV on the ground or just scream my lungs out. Like the fact that they were missing I was cool, but when the blatant handchecking wasn't called, I was like what the hell is going on? What happened to calling fouls?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*throw that **** back.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This is an honest question. How come Lindsey Hunter is never called for aggressive handchecking?


Lindsey Hunter is a throwback kat, my favorite Piston for sure.

As for your question, its because the refs respect the Pistons D enough to let it slide, and I'm glad they do.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Just finished watching the tape of the game.

Wow...those Pistons can play D cant they!

Gotta give it to Tayshaun Prince! He was all over the place. Kobe had to work his butt off for every one of his points...and had only 11 all up. Wow... for a guy who prides himself on dominating his opponent like Kobe does...he must be really seething. I actually dont think he played that bad though. NBA.com said he looked disinterested at times....I disagree....he was definately interested but more so surprised. Prince took him completely out of his game with some of the best defense I've seen by an individual...and team...for years. Once Kobe was out of rhythm (he never got into it would be more like it....Prince didnt let him)...and his backcourt mate...Gary Payton...couldnt pick up the slack...the Lakers couldnt keep with Detroit.

But Prince wasnt the only one. The Wallace Boys...Billups (who's been amazing all 3 games) and Hamilton all played great. Sure the Wallace's didnt score a whole lot...but they didnt have to with the backcourt dominating and getting into space the way they were. 

After this game...and these playoffs...I'm now convinced that Richard Hamilton has the best midrange game in the league. You could go as far as saying he's one of the better 2's in the whole league now. He was outstanding tonight and really worked his butt off to get into space....AND knock down shots.

Chauncey Billups...well. What can I say about him? He's just deadset dominating Gary Payton. Payton had better get his act together in game 4 or he can kiss his chance at a ring goodbye.

Ive just been so impressed with Detroit. If it wasnt for that Kobe shot in game 2...I think they very well might have swept the Lakers. One things for sure...no one has done such a good job on Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant together. Normally...if one of them is off...the other one usually has a big game...but they were both contained in this game. Pistons just played perfect team defense. As good as anyone since the last great Pistons of 89 90.

Wow...I just cant believe this...the Pistons are probably going to win this series!

Hong Kong Fooey...whats your thoughts on it man?

Anyone else 2???

oh...and one last thing. If any of you havent seen the little commentary on the finals by AC Green and Bill Laimbeer on USAToday.com....go and check it out. I really liked some of those two guys points. Couldnt agree more with what big Bill had to say as well.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

OK guys, the world hasn't come to an end just yet. This is a 7 game series and all I can see is that the Pistons have a lead of 2 to one. I, for one do not think they will be awarded the championship for winning 2 games. It's not over till the fat lady sings and she isn't even warming up yet.

In team sports, it's defence that wins games and the lakers didn't have any last night and havent had any for most of the season. Maybe is they are selling some "D" at the local department store Phil can buy a jar and give the players a rub down prior to game #4.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The Pistons have shot almost twice as many free throws--almost all of them ticky tack. It really makes it hard for the Lakers to get into a rhythm. Not an excuse for last night though. We just played terrible.

Phil is doing a terrible job of coaching. Not posting up Kobe on Hunter, keeping Malone in the game, not doing anything to get Payton involved. 

Guys on this team need to learn to throw post entry passes. They threw some horrible passes and Shaq of course was too lazy to try and catch them.

Lakers in 6.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

The Pistons got alot more calls because they were agressive. The Lakers need to be more agressive defensively, and offensively for that matter. Prince get's away with alot of contact on Kobe, for some reason. Im sure that Kobe will figure him out sooner(hopefully by Sunday) or later, and he will destroy him just like his past defenders.

If thats the case though and the refs are not gonna give LA calls, they have to figure out how to play around it, Shaq only being fouled once the entire game was strange...


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> Just finished watching the tape of the game.
> 
> Wow...those Pistons can play D cant they!
> ...


Excellent post man. 

And I think Hong Kong Fooey is in a bunker somewhere upset at himself for foolishly saying that he'd self-impose his own banishment from BasketballBoards.net if the Pistons upset the Lakers and won the NBA championship. 

At this still early point in the series, that's appearing like a serious oops on Fooey's part.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent post man.
> ...


Excuse me. Who the hell are you? Is the series over? A guy with 11 posts telling me I made an oops. Please quit riding my nuts. Don't speak for me newbie.

As for the FT disparity, that is what I am saying. The Pistons are aggressive and should be getting these whistles, Rip and Billups especially. However, Kobe Bryant is being hand checked from the 3 point line and in, and they should be calling fouls. It's ridiculous that the whistle is not blowing. 

As I said, the Lakers are fine. They need to win Game 4, but they are fine. Guys just are going to have to step up. If Shaq and Kobe are going to need to foul every single body of the Pistons out, they are going to have to get it done.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

with an extra day,phil will figure thkngs out guys.....u just gotta have faith........


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Theres plenty of faith here, there down 2-1, nothing they can't come back from. Shaq has to better his D and rebounding, though. It's gonna up to him to try and stop the pick-n-roll, and all those easy layups. Because Payton is not gonna get any better. Malone is probably done...Slava... you there?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If the Pistons are going to be allowed to guard Kobe like they are, then we need to pound it into Shaq every time down the court. Kobe's awesome, but Shaq is the best player to ever play the game, and we are just ignoring him.

But maybe it doesn't even matter if the refs allow this...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

No point in sitting around complaining about the officiating. The Lakers just have to play ball. Hard. Shaq is going to have to be way more aggressive and stop settling for those fading hook shots; it's time to go back to the power game. And lets be real, they have to make open shots. The role players had wide open looks, they just didn't make them, whereas the Pistons did.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> No point in sitting around complaining about the officiating. The Lakers just have to play ball. Hard. Shaq is going to have to be way more aggressive and stop settling for those fading hook shots; it's time to go back to the power game. And lets be real, they have to make open shots. The role players had wide open looks, they just didn't make them, whereas the Pistons did.


Good post.

Come on fellas, talking about the refs in a game you got dominated is something those loser franchises that keep losing rings to the Lakers do.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> Good post.
> 
> Come on fellas, talking about the refs in a game you got dominated is something those loser franchises that keep losing rings to the Lakers do.


:greatjob:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

yea we are better than that... nobody should complain about the refs... thats a loser attitude...

we've been getting beat fair and square by a team that wants it bad...

now its time for the lakers to turn it around....

and they're going to... don't worry bout that


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> but Shaq is the best player to ever play the game, and we are just ignoring him.


Woahhh!!! Thats going abit far. He's up there...but certainly not the best ever. After all...arent you Wilt the Stilt??? haha


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> If the Pistons are going to be allowed to guard Kobe like they are, then we need to pound it into Shaq every time down the court. Kobe's awesome, but Shaq is the best player to ever play the game, and we are just ignoring him.
> 
> But maybe it doesn't even matter if the refs allow this...



Lakers fans complaining about reffing?


bwwwahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah


whew, let me catch my breath


bwaahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the picture, genius.


----------



## cherokeejack (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Bill Simmons thoughts on Phil are pretty accurate, Phil is coming into games seemingly unprepared this year and looks like a guy who got "roped" into coaching his kid's youth team.

These past two years Phil has not looked like a hall of fame coach, his teams always used to be great defensively- even when playing scrubs they were good. I don't think personnel is a full excuse either, this team is not even playing average defense, it has been absolutely atrocious.

The Lakers still have a decent chance to win this thing but if they continue to play like in the first 3 games the series probably won't even get back to LA.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Phil needs to start Walton at the 4 spot and make the Pistons change their offense to a post up offense and not the pick and roll offense. With Walton playing the 4 the Lakers can shut off the pick and roll alot better they may give up some of the boards but they'd change the Pistons offensive attack some because Walton's a good help defender.


so walton is going to stop sheed in the post? because if he can't it is shaq again, who is guarding the pick and roll with payton.


----------

